# Tech Watches - Apple Watch Series 4



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello All,

Recently received an advertising email from Apple about their new Watch with built in ECG tracker (Heart stuff), and it made me more curious about smart watches as I was looking at the Samsung Watch a while ago.

I was hoping someone would be able to enlighten me about how useful smart watches actually are? As I currently wear no watch and just use my phone for everything.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

beatty599 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Recently received an advertising email from Apple about their new Watch with built in ECG tracker (Heart stuff), and it made me more curious about smart watches as I was looking at the Samsung Watch a while ago.
> 
> I was hoping someone would be able to enlighten me about how useful smart watches actually are? As I currently wear no watch and just use my phone for everything.


I've not worn a watch for several years. Like you, didn't need to, used my phone.

But, couple weeks ago I upgraded my iPhone, and brought an Apple Watch series 4 as well.

If you're a fitness freak, it probably would be useful. I'm not!, so that part of the watch I don't use, although if you're walking a lot, it's useful to know how many steps you're doing, but then your phone can record that as well.

The ECG function, it's only a 'single lead' recording as it were, how actually useful this is, no idea!

Series 4 isn't cheap. On the whole, would I buy one now knowing what I know now after owning one for a few weeks? Answer would probably be NO!!

Yes i use it for work, but the apps i use on the watch for work, I also use on the iPhone!

If you're serious about buying one, pop into an Apple store and have a serious long play with one first!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I was recently interested in the new ECG app on the new Series 4 watch since I have suffered from Atrial Fibrillation and a high heart rate
The watch does confirm whether you are in or out of AF and your heart rate which is useful information and it has the capacity to download the rhythm using PDF
Would I pay £430 for the watch probably not when I can buy a portable ECG monitor as used by my Dr for far less and I’m quit happy with my TAG Carrera


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Naddy37 said:


> Series 4 isn't cheap. On the whole, would I buy one now knowing what I know now after owning one for a few weeks? Answer would probably be NO!!





camerashy said:


> Would I pay £430 for the watch probably not when I can buy a portable ECG monitor as used by my Dr for far less and I'm quit happy with my TAG Carrera


Thank you very much for your honest opinions chaps. No watch buying today that's for sure. Especially how they drop in value, I saw a Series 3 for sale for £130.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

TBH, I felt the same about the watch as I did when I brought my first iPad. Thought ‘this is a hell lot of money’ But, now I couldn’t live without my iPad, my life is seriously contained within the iPad, what with my business etc.

No doubt more I use the Apple Watch, the more my views will change. Yes it’s a nice piece of kit. Just make sure if you do decide to buy one, it works with your version of iPhone!


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought an Apple Series 2 watch on eBay about a year ago and have been hugely impressed with it. The exercise tracker is great and I use regularly to try to get fitter and have managed to lose 11lbs without dieting simply by trying to hit my daily step goal.

If you ride a bike or play golf, there a couple of great apps to track your progress and make both more enjoyable. True, you can also use these apps on your phone but being able to simply look at your watch is a great bonus. I have debated upgrading to the Series 4 but it doesn't do enough new things over the Series 2 to warrant the expense. I will probably wait for the Series 5 to be released before I upgrade.

As Naddy mentioned, its a bit like an iPad - you never thought you needed it but now can't live without it. IMO it's a great investment and cheaper than most of the other "better" watch brands.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be lost with out my Gear3 frontier, with the size of my phone I don’t always like getting out my pocket it’s just as easy to answer on my watch and in crowded areas gives less for prying eyes to spy on. I’ve just bought my wife the series 4 Apple Watch for her birthday wasn’t cheap but it’s gold and sparkly just what she likes.lol We had a play in Apple store but bought from John Lewis, sane price but 2 years warranty instead of 1 that Apple give.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

About 4 years ago I bought the Sony smartwatch 3 - I did an thread on it on DW.
I bought it because my work at the time required phone ringer volumes to be turned right down and my hearing is not the best. It was brilliant and saved me leaving my phone at home as the watch buzzed me when bluetooth disconnected!

From then on I have always used my smartwatch but before these I have had, for years, Casio protrek, I do a lot of hiking (Ben Nevis and Snowden etc) biking and swimming and wished that Casio did a protrek with the smartwatch features..

Pleased to say they bought out the wsd-F20a. I bought this last year and it is phenomenal! Does all the same smartwatch stuff (android Wear or apple compatible) but most importantly it is waterproof to 50M, has its own GPS and wifi, and has independently of this all the protrek features such as compass, altimeter etc. If you know you are going to be out of phone range (like up Ben Nevis) you can download maps to it and it will do all the route finding and location using these and its own GPS - Perfect for me! You can even put it into watch only mode if you are going to be out of phone signal for some time and then the battery will last 4 to 6 weeks.

There is a new version out now WSD-F30 - if any of you have loved your protrek but want a smartwatch look no further :thumb:

https://wsd.casio.com/euro/en/wsd-f30/

sbm


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I too have the Casio F20. Great bit of kit - does far more than I'll ever need it to, and it's a bit different - which I like!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I got a Samsung Gear 2 free with a phone a few yrs back. I'm a runner so love it for that, it tracks my excercise and plays music to bluetooth headphones. Looking at a new one now as battery with music and distance tracker on only lasts about 9miles! 
If I wasn't a runner I wouldn't recommend one, I never use it for anything else.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My mrs bought me an Apple Watch Series 3 xmas 2017.
I was one of those who went years without wearing a watch, but since having this I have worn it EVERY day.

I had always given it some "I want one of those" every time the advert came on tv and the mrs beat me to buying one, which I never expected tbh.

I thought it would be good to keep tabs on steps/exercise etc etc. It motivates and reminds you to get your daily exercise minutes in.
I used it along with sensible eating without the use of any diet books or anything and lost 20lbs in weight over about 5 months.

Without the watch, I don't think I would have managed that.
I feel a lot better for losing the weight, and I got to just about bang on ideal weight for my height.

I don't use loads of apps, just nice to have the phoned tucked away at work and still be able to pick up messages silently with the vibrate function.

I use watch/weather/fitness tracking and heart function.

My watch alarmed me a few weeks ago when my heartbeat was elevated at over 140bpm while I was asleep.

Not cheap, but I wouldn't be without mine.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

I bought the original Apple Watch when it came out and upgraded to the series 4 when that came out, once you get used to it the watch provides a lot of functionality. The ECG isn't the only reason to get one (and I had to wait a few months before it was unlocked in the UK) but it is a nice to have. The overall better heart sensor in the 4 compared to the earlier versions was a winner for me.

Also having the watch means you can keep you phone on the desk in meetings but get notifications through the watch, great for keeping on top of emails/calls/etc without the phone buzzing!

You thought about getting one through vitality health insurance? Costs around £120 if you remain reasonably active over 2 years http://refer.vitality.co.uk/go.axd?ref=G2YULN


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Bit the bullet folks and bought a used Apple Series 3 watch of ebay allegedly used a couple of times. Mainly I’ll use it to track fitness, as I try and get back to peak levels again after a 3 year spell of on and off gym sessions and dodgy hungover rugby matches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

beatty599 said:


> Bit the bullet folks and bought a used Apple Series 3 watch of ebay allegedly used a couple of times. Mainly I'll use it to track fitness, as I try and get back to peak levels again after a 3 year spell of on and off gym sessions and dodgy hungover rugby matches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you'll regret it - a great piece of kit. As per my earlier post,as you add apps you'll wonder how you survived without it. Mine is the series 2 but will upgrade as soon as the next generation is released. Another bonus is that they hold their value well on eBay when you do upgrade :thumb:


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I had the original Stainless Steel Watch on launch, thinking that it was just a toy but it has so many uses. I upgraded to series 4 with built in sim. You don't even need the phone as you can make calls directly from the watch via AirPods along with radio and music. It works as a remote for music streaming from both phone and Mac, even allowing me to control music on Mrs T's phone (family sharing) It also controls my heating and lights, unlocks my Macs without passwords. Plus the encouragement to get up and move and other health apps. Contactless payment, Shazam and multiple other apps. It's less useful if you're not a Mac person


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

James_R said:


> I was one of those who went years without wearing a watch, but since having this I have worn it EVERY day.
> 
> I don't use loads of apps, just nice to have the phoned tucked away at work and still be able to pick up messages silently with the vibrate function.


Same for me, my mrs bought me a Huawei one couple of Christmas' ago and I thought it was a gimmick but feel lost without it and even when I'm wearing a normal watch, I find myself looking at it for messages when my phone dings!!


----------

